# Soucy Track



## Deerlope

I have been debating for a few months now wheather I want to put tracks on my RTV900 or buy a snowcat. Due the fact that we don't get real deep snow here I have decide to go for the Soucy tracks on an RTV. At best the deepest snow we get is 2ft on the flat. 
A company rep from Soucy Track which is in Quebec, Canada came here with an RTV 900 to let me try one out. I was totally impressed with the track preformance. I encountered every obstacle that I could think of (we don't have snow yet) and I could not stop it. Rocks, short tree stumps, water fordings, mud, and they just kept on trucking.
I had the opinion that if I were to have driven the RTV off a 100 foot cliff ,totally destroying it, that the tracks would still be intacted and operational. The total weigh of the tracks for an RTV 900 is 1050 pounds. Take a look for yourself at www.soucy-track.com. These track carriages are all steel.


----------



## Melensdad

Soucy is pretty well known in the trail grooming industry for heavy duty tractor conversions.  There are two or three companies that make some similar units.  One of our members (PIXIE) has some tracks on her little quad runner unit, you may want to do a search under her user name.  She has posted photos and discussed her tracks.  I can't remember the brand she uses, I know it is not Matracks, and don't think it is Soucy.


----------



## bczoom

Interesting.

How did the RTV react to the added (1000#+)?  _BTW, that's a lot of weight_
What would you say is the top-end?  How's the torque, hill climbing...  Does the RTV have the power to push these tracks and still act respectable?

Have you had an opportunity to try the Mattracks?  Can you tell us about what you found in your comparison?


----------



## Deerlope

I have not tried Mattracks. I do know that they are alu frame and half the weight. The hill climbing ability was great because with the track you go from a 25" dia tire to a drive sprocket that is 12" so there is an increase in torque. Top speed is reduced by 30%. The added weight was no problem.


----------



## Deerlope

From the info that I found in the "PIXI" search it looked like she had Camoplast tracks on a Honda, and they are also made by Soucy.


----------



## bczoom

Thanks for the info Fred.

I re-read your posts in this thread.  What I didn't see was that you bought a set.  Did you get them or still thinking about a snow trac or want to look at Mattracks or ???


----------



## Deerlope

I have not bought yet. Still waiting on my dealer to get me a price. If he don't get his butt in gear I will go elsewhere. The snowcats are nice but we don't have 10 or 20 feet of snow. For what I would be doing with a cat I would be spending a lot of time replacing broken grouser. The all rubber track will be good for me. But this is not to say that if a good cat came along that I would not buy one. There is always an empty stall in the barn.


----------

